# Cell phones & CANCER?



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I have a Samsung Fascinate(DROID) phone and so far I love it. I know that the topic of cell phones and health concerns have been going on for a while already but usually the study is inconclusive. Now, for all of you cell phone gurus and experts out there, do cell phone really pose a threat to our health?

I know someone who recently told me they do because cell phones emit radio frequencies. Also this person even told me other devices too emit radio frequencies such as wireless routers, wireless keyboards, and even wireless access points. He said we are exposed to these radio emittions everyday, even little kids. This person even told me that even having the cell phone on your pocket and not just close to your ear can cause effects.

Now, I am a person who doesn't just believe what everyone says. I like to do my research and actually some people say YES and some people say NO. One other person online said cell phones, Iphones, Droids, etc.etc. emit non-ionization stuff so there is not much to worry about. Some other person said you will more likely to get sick from the UV rays of the sun than having a cell phone towards your ear or having it on your pocket.

I don't know.....so much information. To all of you cell phone experts, please enlighten me and let me know, thank you and much appreciated for any inputs!!!!!!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

some experts say cell phones causes cancer, others say no. It just depends who you want to believe. It is still too early to tell because there needs to be a long term study. 

If you have concerns use an ear piece.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I was a wireless operator in the RAF using everything from long/medium/short wave, vhf, UHF and microwave transmissions, many times more powerful that a cell phone.
Leaving the Air Force I had a Radio Hams license using similar frequencies again using high power.

I then had a two way radio company and owned 13 Repeater stations on VHF with UHF & microwave linking systems. I also serviced 2 way radio kit testing the transmitters of 25 watt stuff. 

This was over 50 years span. No apparent harm at all.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

My food causes cancer, my water causes cancer, smoking causes cancer, breathing in the same atmosphere as a smoker causes cancer, watching tv causes cancer, living near high tension power lines causes cancer, drinking beer causes cancer, working on brakes causes cancer, painting the house causes cancer, Certain parts of the world cause cancer, My phone is the last of my worries.


----------



## Avascar (Jan 15, 2011)

wolfen1086 said:


> My food causes cancer, my water causes cancer, smoking causes cancer, breathing in the same atmosphere as a smoker causes cancer, watching tv causes cancer, living near high tension power lines causes cancer, drinking beer causes cancer, working on brakes causes cancer, painting the house causes cancer, Certain parts of the world cause cancer, My phone is the last of my worries.


So true.

Don't forget toxic >_>


----------



## boscharun (Apr 25, 2011)

The recent WHO report is alarming. But I guess they won't ban or go behind mobile phones with as much vigor as they die for cigarettes. Ceneters wouldn't get more votes on that 
Only thing we can do is to take care of ourselves with precautions that will go a long way.
Tips to avoid cell phone cancer


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Avascar said:


> So true.
> 
> Don't forget toxic >_>


Toxic what? the toast or the green beans?

I am more worried about terrorists and my own food supply than a cell phone. Unless the cell phone is taped to the top of a ied, then it bothers me


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yes they cause cancer, just like how if you use a cell in a hospital all the life support machines will stop working and if we dont stop using petrol the world is going to end. 

Its all propaganda.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

greenbrucelee said:


> yes they cause cancer, just like how if you use a cell in a hospital all the life support machines will stop working and if we dont stop using petrol the world is going to end.
> 
> Its all propaganda.


If you use a cell phone in a hospital all the equipment stops working?

WOW I didn't know that.......................glad mines a digital wireless device instead of a cell phone  I feel safer about the cancer thing too


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yeah petrol stations will blow up if you use one on the fore court too.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

next they will say they have to put covers over gas pumps because the sun will make the underground tanks explode too LMAO


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

BTW digital wireless will set off missile silos if your within a 1000 mile range.

I've heard all these theories that people come up with and never seen any proof, its people scare mongering and/or trying to make money.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, so far everything you and me have posted is false, or possible at v=best, but i DO know one thing a modern phone DOES do, it keeps people connected with one another, and it my cell phone set off missile withing a 100 mile area, them we'd all be dead by now cause I live within 2 miles of NAS Oceana and they have a lot of missiles out there LMAO


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

wolfen1086 said:


> Well, so far everything you and me have posted is false, or possible at v=best, but i DO know one thing a modern phone DOES do, it keeps people connected with one another, and it my cell phone set off missile withing a 100 mile area, them we'd all be dead by now cause I live within 2 miles of NAS Oceana and they have a lot of missiles out there LMAO


lol your forgetting one thing a mobile phone has the capability of doing - playing annoying ringtones which make you want to hit the person with the phone


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

greenbrucelee said:


> lol your forgetting one thing a mobile phone has the capability of doing - playing annoying ringtones which make you want to hit the person with the phone


or commit suicide when you get a new phone and haven't loaded your own ring tones yet


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

lol, I cant think of anything pedantantic to say now.


----------



## palbertr (Oct 19, 2011)

Has anybody tried one of these or know anybody who has? http://www.stopphoneradiation.com


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

If you want to waste $20.00 plus, send me the money and I will send to 2 pieces of masking tape with a hole in them, because it work just as good.

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a roll of steel tape  the shiny side will reflect any and all radio waves form cell phones and alien space crafts.


----------

